# best high light fixtures for not a butt load of cash$$$



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

hey everyone, i want to turn my 2nd 55 into a planted tank, mainly for amazon swords, but i want them to just take over!!! i know they do well in medium light but i assume theyll do even better in high. problem is all these lamps and fixtures just cost wayyyyyyyy to much. id understand the prices if my tank were bigger. also i am seeing a lot of LED lights too. which is better? LED or t5? any ideas on great high lights for less than $150?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would say LED > T5HO on the basis of power consumption and bulb life. T5HO fixtures require that you change the bulbs every 6-12 months, LED you never have to worry, and LED fixtures consume a LOT less energy.

For $140, you could get yourself a Finnex FugeRay Planted + LED, here's a link:
Amazon.com : Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 30-Inch : Pet Supplies


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

its a nice looking fixture alright. would you say it provides high light? amazon doesnt really give great discriptions


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would say medium-high.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

To go all the way across your 55 you would need either two 24 inch fixtures or a single 48 incher. 

I have a Current USA Satellite + and while I wouldnt call it high light ( more low to medium) It is a great fixture. I actually sold my T5HO after purchasing this one, and could not be happier. 

The Finnex Fugeray planted + is a great fixture too, according to everyone who owns it. Its really dependent on your preference. Another top brand is build My LED.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

One Finnex Planted + is only going to get you into the lower part of the medium area. Great enough to grow Amazons. You really don't want more light than what you need. Asking for high light and not standing by to do some of the other things it may require, ie CO2, regular fert supplementation, large weekly water changes, you are just asking for trouble...only if you are not prepared to deal with it. 

I have 3 high light tanks, all 75g+ and all dosed with CO2 and daily ferts. They are fun to watch but they require a commitment. 

Not saying you can't handle this but usually, as in most things, it is much better to start off slow and gain some experience before you head down an unprepared road.

Personally, I would have gone with the Planted + LED fixture and then added a second one later.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I use CatalinaAquarium T-5 HO 4 bulb lights. They put me in the high light range with excellent PAR at the substrate. Fairly reasonable price also. Whatever you do, don't waste your money on Odyssea brand lighting.
I believe their LED goes under the Beamworks brand.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd be careful buying the Finnex. I purchased one last June (20") rated at 10 watt for a 10 gallon planted tank . It does put out a great light...lots of shimmer and grows low to medium plants pretty well. But, I had to cut my light time down to 6 hours because it was growing all kinds of hair algae, diatoms, etc. If you have a glass tank with the plastic rim around the top, the legs do not sit very well on the tank, and the fixture is extremely lightweight. There are plastic screws on the end of each "leg", but IMO are worthless. At 9 months, the the transformer in mine blew out. The transformer/adapter on this fixture is actually located about a foot and a half along the cord, not at the plug. The warranty is only good for 90 days! *Mad* And I couldn't return it to amazon. I had my son rewire it with a plug in transformer and so far, it's been working ok...fingers crossed.

P.S. Amazon also doesn't tell you what warranty the light has either.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lonedove55 said:


> I'd be careful buying the Finnex. I purchased one last June (20") rated at 10 watt for a 10 gallon planted tank . It does put out a great light...lots of shimmer and grows low to medium plants pretty well. But, I had to cut my light time down to 6 hours because it was growing all kinds of hair algae, diatoms, etc. If you have a glass tank with the plastic rim around the top, the legs do not sit very well on the tank, and the fixture is extremely lightweight. There are plastic screws on the end of each "leg", but IMO are worthless. At 9 months, the the transformer in mine blew out. The transformer/adapter on this fixture is actually located about a foot and a half along the cord, not at the plug. The warranty is only good for 90 days! *Mad* And I couldn't return it to amazon. I had my son rewire it with a plug in transformer and so far, it's been working ok...fingers crossed.
> 
> P.S. Amazon also doesn't tell you what warranty the light has either.


This has nothing to do with the light and more with your setup. LEDs or even the Finnex brand grow algae no doubt, but no different than any other object emitting the same amount of light.

My guess is that it was a little more light than you anticipated which requires many more requirements to keep things under control like algae. I have two tanks with Finnex and two with BML. No issues with hair algae.


----------

